# Track frame as road fixed?



## beancounter (2 Jul 2008)

Just asking for advice...

This Cinelli Vigorelli is a track frame/fork but I understand you can fit a front brake to it.

Would it make a good road fixed gear set up, do you think?

Why? Because I like it, I've always wanted a Cinelli bike and it seems reasonably priced (to me).

Thanks in advance for any views.

bc


----------



## zimzum42 (2 Jul 2008)

Looks like it should be fine. But it doesn't have horizontal drop outs, bit strange.....


----------



## beancounter (2 Jul 2008)

zimzum42 said:


> Looks like it should be fine. But it doesn't have horizontal drop outs, bit strange.....



I did notice that....how would that affect adjustment of the chain?

bc


----------



## rustychisel (2 Jul 2008)

That's no track frame!!! Nice frame though, I'd like a Cinelli. Anyway, that has gear adjusters on downtube, brake cable bosses on top tube, a derailleur hanger, and, as mentioned, no adjustment possible with the rear droupouts, which I bet are a standard 130mm OLN measurement. You'd need an ENO hub to tension the chain.


----------



## beancounter (2 Jul 2008)

rustychisel said:


> That's no track frame!!! Nice frame though, I'd like a Cinelli. Anyway, that has gear adjusters on downtube, brake cable bosses on top tube, a derailleur hanger, and, as mentioned, no adjustment possible with the rear droupouts, which I bet are a standard 130mm OLN measurement. You'd need an ENO hub to tension the chain.



I take your point(s)! Although I can't see the derailleur hanger myself.

It's described by Parker International as a track frame, and I've always taken it as read that they know what they're talking about...

bc


----------



## zimzum42 (2 Jul 2008)

With the name 'Vigorelli' it should be a track frame, no?

maybe they put the wrong pic in?


----------



## beancounter (2 Jul 2008)

zimzum42 said:


> With the name 'Vigorelli' it should be a track frame, no?
> 
> maybe they put the wrong pic in?



No, it actually says Vigorelli on the top tube.

bc


----------



## zimzum42 (2 Jul 2008)

oh yeah....


----------



## mickle (2 Jul 2008)

Wow, water bottle bosses on a track frame, that's innovative.


It's a road frame in the picture, not a track frame. There has been an error.


----------



## beancounter (2 Jul 2008)

mickle said:


> Wow, water bottle bosses on a track frame, that's innovative.
> 
> 
> It's a road frame in the picture, not a track frame. There has been an error.



Hmmmm - this is a bit odd - just found another picture of the Cinelli Vigorelli - this looks more like it...

bc


----------



## zimzum42 (2 Jul 2008)

That is indeed a track frame.....


----------



## mickle (2 Jul 2008)

zimzum42 said:


> That is indeed a track frame.....



I agree.


----------



## dan_bo (2 Jul 2008)

grrrrrr nice


----------



## Dave5N (2 Jul 2008)

There's a lot of these coming in at the moment. I haven't had a good look, but they appear to be a decent frame. Haven't seen one under a heavier rider, but they seem stiff enough.


----------



## Tharg2007 (21 Jul 2008)

Dave5N said:


> There's a lot of these coming in at the moment. I haven't had a good look, but they appear to be a decent frame. Haven't seen one under a heavier rider, but they seem stiff enough.



when he buys it he should send it to me, ill test it with my 14st fatbody 
I will have to charge him for my time though :?:


----------



## ejls2 (23 Jul 2008)

The Vigorelli on the Cinelli site is the proper track frame with the horizontal dropouts etc. Probably worth calling PI again to confirm.

Even if you can get a track frame it won't really be completely suitable for the road. Lots of people do use them and they are fine really but it'll be stiff as anything, low at the front with very steep geometry and twitchy handling. It also won't have any braze-ons for a rear brake if you decide at some point that you'd like to run one.

I agree it's one hell of a frame for the price, and it looks fantastic but have you looked at any of the more road-bike geometry frames?


----------

